# Ginger beer?



## BernardSmith (Jul 20, 2016)

Looked all over for a good recipe for ginger beer and have not been able to find one. How does this look?
1 gallon spring water
2 oz grated ginger (with peel) - sourced from my supermarket so nothing special about this ginger
1 lb table sugar (SG about 1.040) 
Juice and peel of one lemon
Pkg saison yeast
Yeast nutrient 

Boiled the ginger, lemon juice, peel and sugar for about 15 minutes and allowed the tea to cool overnight. Added yeast and nutrient.
Will stir twice daily to degas and incorporate air until gravity drops to about 1.005. Will transfer to carboy and seal with bung and airlock. When gravity drops below 1.000 and is stable for three readings will rack to bottling bucket and prime with about 3/4 oz sugar and bottle as if beer. 


Will there be enough ginger in this?


----------

